# [OFF] Migration de la frangine : conseils

## Enlight

Yop, a priori ma soeur vient de se faire défoncer (encore!) par un virus et il semble que ce soit la bonne occasion pour la faire migrer.

Donc vu qu'elle est assez débutante, je pense que si je la passe sous gentoo direct, je risque juste de la dégouter... ce qu'elle veut c'est pouvoir se ballader sur le net parler avec ses potes sous msn (risque d'être chaud pour la webcam, non???) etc...

Donc là j'hésitais à la mettre sous ubuntu ou freeBSD, z'en pensez quoi?

----------

## bobbix

Bah, ubuntu c'est pas mal. Mais bon, je pense honnêtement que la meilleure distrib pour l'utilisateur non averti reste la mandriva (anciennement mandrake). C'est presque du click&play, ca s'installe en 20 mins, et le centre de contrôle est vraiment créé pour l'utilisateur lambda. Et c'est français  :Wink: 

Bobbix

----------

## UB|K

salut,

j'en pense que je vois pas trop en quoi un *BSD serais moins "rébarbatif" que gentoo donc ubuntu direct pour moi...

sinon, ces dernière semaines, j'ai installé suse chez des potes (néophites complets en linux) et ils en sont très contents, c'est super simple et très user friendly pour qqun qui vient de windows...

Dernière remarque, si c'est toi qui gère l'install et l'administration du poste, qu'est ce qui t'empêches de mettre gentoo??

C'est ce que j'ai fait chez mes parents. J'assure les mises à jour via ssh: ma mère arrive maintenant à me donner son adresse IP et à démarrer sshd(!!). Alors gentoo + un truc genre porthole (pour que la frangine puisse installer tte seule quelques trucs) me parait également une solution viable.

----------

## nuts

si ce st juste pour surfer et faire du msn, tu peux lui mettre une getoo sans soucis avec un kde, ca ne la deroutera pas trop, le tout, configurer en fr.

car apres si toi t es derriere pour administrer le systeme, pas de soucis

----------

## DuF

Si c'est toi qui compte gérer l'administration de la machine, une gentoo, une mandriva, une suse ou n'importe quoi d'autre ça ne changera rien. Chez mes parents c'est moi qui leur gère le linux et l'administration qu'il y a derrière (même l'installation des logiciels) ils s'en foutent, tant qu'ils peuvent faire ce qu'ils veulent, donc perso dans un cas comme celui là je préfère avoir la distribution linux que je connais le mieux.

Après pour msn bah de toute façon il n'y a pas beaucoup de solutions pour la webcam, à part le client java dont j'ai oublié le nom qui actuellement est le seul à fonctionner correctement en réception, en envoi d'images de sa webcam chez mon pote ça fonctionnait pas.

NB : exactement le même point de vue que nuts qui a posté dans la même minute que moi (mais en faisant beaucoup plus court)  :Smile: 

----------

## Oni92

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Après pour msn bah de toute façon il n'y a pas beaucoup de solutions pour la webcam, à part le client java dont j'ai oublié le nom qui actuellement est le seul à fonctionner correctement en réception, en envoi d'images de sa webcam chez mon pote ça fonctionnait pas.

 

Mercury.to pour le client MSN/Jabber en Java qui permet de recevoir les webcams (disponible dans portage)

Sinon la prochaine version de aMSN pourrai aussi gérer les webcams (cf topic sur MSN/aMSN ici même)

EDIT : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-320979-highlight-amsn.html pour le post sur MSN/aMSN

----------

## Enlight

Oki merci à tous, en fait je pensasi plus freeBSD que gentoo car j'ai 6 cds de précompilés (je voulais faire une install vite fait (sinon elle va être saoulée avant le début et avoir un truc quand même performant (d'où l'idée freeBSD ou ubuntoo) mais où elle puisse être quand même un peu autonome, bah comme dit je sens que je vais lui mettre une gentoo et la laisser s'y faire peu à peu, et vu qu'on est tous les 2 en nforce 2 je vais faire une bonne grosse archive ^_^

----------

## polytan

des distribs, j'en ai vu pleins et pour les neophites, il n'y a pas photo : ubuntu ou suse. après, si t'es derrière qu'il y a du submout et tout en francais, gentoo c'est facile. (j'ai mis LANG=fr dans le make.conf et tout mon système est en francais)

Pour ce qui est de mandrake, mandriva pardon, laisse tomber, ca marche bien quand tu l'installes mais à la première mise a jour sa foire de partout. 

Le truc c'est qu'il faut du support, c'est ce qui fait la différence.

J'ai été bluffé par la qualité d'ubuntu et suse parait, je ne sais pas, mais elle me donne une impression bizarre qui ne me plait pas. enfin, les gouts et les couleurs ... laisses - la choisir !

----------

## zdra

Moi j'ai toujour dit que mandr{ake,iva} est la meilleur distrib linux pour un débutant qui doit gerer le systeme lui meme. Mais depuis que j'ai gouté à ubuntu je change d'avis ! Mandrake son tout gros avantage, et son seul avantage c'est le "mandrake controle center". Il permet de facilement configurer un partage de connection, imprimante, connection adsl, etc...  Sinon à coté de ça mandrake doit etre la distrib la plus buggée, lourde, commercial, laide.

Mais ces derniers temps, la mode change, c'est plus la distribution qui fait les outils de config mais les interfaces graphique ! kcontrol explose littéralement d'un version à l'autre de kde, gnome s'y met aussi sérieusement depuis la version 2.10. Pour finir la distribution ne change plus qu'au niveau de l'installation, des optimisation de compilation, du systeme de paquet et des patch ajouté aux applications.

Au final donc le mandrake controle center reste un avantage de mandrake, mais cette avance fond comme neige au soleil, surtout que mandrake a l'inconvénient de fortement patcher tout les logiciels et rendre leur config dans /etc incompatible avec la version original, d'où problemes pour les outils de config de kde et gnome qui eux restent au maximum indépendant de la distrib.

Bref avec ces criteres, je crois qu'une ubuntu est une exelente solution car:

 - systeme de paquet sérieux: apt-get est largement meilleur que tout ce que j'ai vu pour des rpm.

 - intégration de gnome et de ses outils total ! les outils de config marchent au poil (ce qui n'est pas le cas de gentoo)

 - disponibilité de la presque totalité des paquets de debian, cad presque tout ce qu'on imaginer.

 - mise à jours suivant les sorties de gnome, donc ça reste tout le temps tres à jours. Pas comme debian...

 - installation, bien que en mode texte, tres tres facile ! 3 ou 4 fois taper sur enter et le tour est joué.

 - Distribution vraiment libre, pas comme mandriva où j'ai l'impression que les jours des iso gratuis sont compté.

----------

## tfh

Mon portable est en carton pate, donc le disque dur crashe regulierement (ou bien d'auters composant) et a chaque fois le constructeur wipe mon disque. Au debut je remettais religieusement une gentoo  dessus a chaque fois puis   a partir de la 6eme reparation j'ai commence a mettre ubuntu  car ca s'installe TRES rapidement. 

Cette distrib est vraiment bien, pour un débutant tout est deja fait, les reglages par défaut permettent de migrer facilement depuis windows. 

J'avais essayer une mandrake (la 10.0)  et une suse (9.0) avant d'esssayer ubuntu et je trouve que la ubuntu resiste bien mieux au temps (upgrade desinstatllation reinstallation de logiciels .... ) . 

DE plus (ca c'est pour l'admin)  elle est fondée sur Debian, donc du coup tu peut utiliser tout les repositories debian pour rajouter des logiciels qui ne sont aps de base sur Ubuntu.

----------

## anigel

 *tfh wrote:*   

> Mon portable est en carton pate, donc le disque dur crashe regulierement (ou bien d'auters composant) et a chaque fois le constructeur wipe mon disque.

 

Un peu HS, mais si ça peut aider... Un disque de portable est loin d'être prévu pour la même utilisation qu'un disque de bureau... Gentoo est un cauchemar pour les disques de portables, avec les têtes qui vont et viennent, des compilations dans tous les sens, le disque vieillit prématuremment. Ubuntu est une bonne soluce... Ou alors une série spéciale de disque 2.5" de chez Seagate... Me rappele plus le nom là.

----------

## Enlight

Bon, ben les nouvelles sont mauvaises, j'ai voulu lui expliquer les bases pour qu'elle s'installe une gentoo (tout en l'aidant), j'ai commencé par lui expliquer qui était le root et commetn on passait en root et c'est était déjà trop pour elle... je la laisse se démerder peut être qu'au bout de 6 mois sans pouvoir utiliser son ordi se rendra compte qu'elle a été un peu conne...

----------

## Trevoke

Mais enfin faut pas commencer par root!

La migration faut la faire gentiment, tu lui ponds un ordi tout prepare avec des automatismes partout et au fur et a mesure tu lui expliques.

----------

## LostControl

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Yop, a priori ma soeur vient de se faire défoncer (encore!)

 

Ehehehe...  :Cool: 

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> par un virus

 

Ahhhhh... par un virus  :Laughing: 

Ok, je ==> []

----------

## blasserre

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Mais enfin faut pas commencer par root!
> 
> La migration faut la faire gentiment, tu lui ponds un ordi tout prepare avec des automatismes partout et au fur et a mesure tu lui expliques.

 

+1

ou tu lui trouves un petit ami geek (c'est toujours sympa d'avoir un beauf geek pour les repas de famille)

mais non, pas moi je sui trop vieux

----------

## Trevoke

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> ou tu lui trouves un petit ami geek (c'est toujours sympa d'avoir un beauf geek pour les repas de famille)
> 
> mais non, pas moi je sui trop vieux

 

Moi moi moi! Je suis parfait en plus, je suis loin!  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

 *LostControl wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   Yop, a priori ma soeur vient de se faire défoncer (encore!) 
> 
> Ehehehe... 
> 
>  *Enlight wrote:*   par un virus 
> ...

 

Faut vraiment faire gaffe à ce qu'on dit sur ce forum  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

@Trevoke, bah je m'étais dit quitte à la foutre sous gentoo, autant lui faire passer le test de survie, je suis plus là pour longtemps (non Lost, j'vais pas mourrir, j'vais déménager dasn quelques mois  :Wink:   ) etc... en l'épaulant, j'ai commencé à la mettre devant lynucs.org pour l'appater mais autant botter le cul d'un ane, elle a fait genre elle a pas calé qu'y avait plus d'une page de screenshots... Bref elle me dit c'est pas terrible (non mais sérieux y'a des gens qui voient que le bleu et le vert ou quoi????) puis elle me dit celui là à la limite en me montrant un fvwm, là tu te dis chaud chaud j'ai jamais touché à fvwm, mais ce sera ptet la bonne occase... t'explique trankilou les fondamentaux (enfin j'ai été coupé à la 10è seconde pas eu le temps de parler de portage) plusieurs utilisateurs, un admin, bref je voulais faire passer le message comme quoi c'était fini les potes qui t'envoyent chercher les daubes infames sur télécharger.com... Bref j'ai été vaincu parune alliance de mauvaise fois, de flemme et de débilité profonde...

Enfin bon, je refusait de l'accepter mais oui, Microsoft à une raison d'être...

----------

## kopp

hum, elle a quel age ta soeur ?  :Smile: 

ok ok je sors aussi... hep attends moi LostControl

----------

## Enlight

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

>  *blasserre wrote:*   ou tu lui trouves un petit ami geek (c'est toujours sympa d'avoir un beauf geek pour les repas de famille)
> 
> mais non, pas moi je sui trop vieux 
> 
> Moi moi moi! Je suis parfait en plus, je suis loin! 

 

tien ouais j'vais te mettre dans ses contacts msn, tu sera ptet plus fin psychologue que moi... où alors on te reeverra plus jamais sur ce forum et on apprendra que t'as fini en dépression nerveuse  :Sad: 

edit : 17 ans 1/2 m'enfin les mecs... Bon j'ai compris je lache des photos d'elle et j'ouvre un ssh, c'est ça????

----------

## rg421

 *Quote:*   

> tien ouais j'vais te mettre dans ses contacts msn, tu sera ptet plus fin psychologue que moi... où alors on te reeverra plus jamais sur ce forum et on apprendra que t'as fini en dépression nerveuse

 

M'a l'air terrible, la frangine. Je l'imagine déjà mi circée, mi dragon...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Rassure nous: c'est pas aussi terrible que ça hien ?

Au fait, pourquoi sur linux et pas lui foutre la paix là où elle est bien ?

-- 

Renaud

----------

## blasserre

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Bon j'ai compris je lache des photos d'elle et j'ouvre un ssh, c'est ça????

 

cool j'étais au boulot pendant la première wall party... enfin un rattrapage  =)

----------

## kwenspc

eh ben, ça parle d'un fille et ça y est c'est l'émeute sur le forum! pire qu'un troll avec M$

Enlight : files leur une photo de Denise Richards  :Wink:   (d'autres comprendront de quoi je parle)

----------

## Trevoke

HAHAHAHA lache les photos rofl!

Bon, 17 et demi c'est peut-etre un peu jeune quand meme au niveau maturite intellectuelle mais bon, si t'insistes je peux essayer de la convertir au pingouinisme..

En passant, euh, depuis quand t'as mon addresse MSN?

----------

## Enlight

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En passant, euh, depuis quand t'as mon addresse MSN?

 

jabber, pardon!

----------

## Trevoke

kwenspc : chut a propos de Denise Richards non mais! C'etait de tres belles photos!

(ca part toujours en sucette des qu'y a un thread par Enlight lol)

Remarque, si elle utilise Jabber c'est deja ca..

----------

## Enlight

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> kwenspc : chut a propos de Denise Richards non mais! C'etait de tres belles photos!
> 
> (ca part toujours en sucette des qu'y a un thread par Enlight lol)
> 
> Remarque, si elle utilise Jabber c'est deja ca..

 

pour les photos si qqn les a encore d'ailleurs  :Wink:  , tu crois que c'est moi qui fait dérapper les threads???  :Embarassed: 

Nop Trevoke elle utilise pas jabber mais bel et bien msn, c'est moi qui ait fait un amalgamme

----------

## Trevoke

Desole non j'ai plus les photos mais c'etait www.hebus.com non ?  :Smile: 

mon addresse MSN, si tu veux je te la PM (je suis le pere Theresa je vous jure)

----------

## Enlight

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Desole non j'ai plus les photos mais c'etait www.hebus.com non ? 
> 
> mon addresse MSN, si tu veux je te la PM (je suis le pere Theresa je vous jure)

 

yes! exact! oki go on pour msn!

----------

## kopp

lol sympa cette idée de photo...

dommage j'avais du raté la session avec Denise....

Enfin... 17ans et demi... a peine moins que moi ....

"m'enfin chérie je rigole sur un forum c'est tout, nan je vais pas voir la frangine du gars, je plaisantais..." hum heureusement qu'elle ne traine pas par ici... j'espère en tous cas  :Smile:  sinon ça va être ma fête  :Wink: 

----------

## penguin_totof

bah, c'est possible, la frangine de 14 ans sous mandrake...

...bon, j avais essayé de la mettre sous gentoo, mais bon, c'etai pas gagné (groin-rose, sur ce forum, doit bien y avoir 3-4 post...)

nan, mais en douceur, mandrake, a la premiere merde, ten profite pour lui expliquer comment ca marche, t installe une gentoo, et en dernier tu la laisse un peu se demerder, et c'est gagné, apres c'est elle ki va installer mdk chez ces potes et ainsi de suite...

bon, je reve peut etre un peu sur le dernier point, mais c'est pas perdu.

alé, courage, meme si t'est pas la physiquement, ya ssh (meme ds la chambre d'a coté, la flemme, lol)

----------

## blasserre

 *penguin_totof wrote:*   

>  14 ans ... groin-rose...mandrake
> 
> 

 

tout de suite, tu fais vachement moins appel à la fibre bon samaritain

du gentooiste (plus que) moyen

c'est pas viable comme idée   :Laughing: 

----------

